# Recommend a bridge camera?



## Gramm838 (Oct 15, 2014)

I would like to take up photography more seriously than I do at the moment, but looking at the price of Digital SLR cameras (especially as I live in rip-off Britain), it looks like a substantial outlay for a decent camera - so can anyone recommend a bridge camera, around the £150 mark ($200?) that would be useful for getting used to before I take the plunge for a full price DSLR?

TIA

G


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 15, 2014)

I've always wanted a DSLR, but lacked the money for one. Opted for a bridge camera and haven't been disappointed by it in the six years I've had it. Mine comes from the Fuji Finepix range, fairly chunky cameras with lots of fun features to experiment with, and cost me about £130 back when I bought it. I believe there are a range of cameras available with different features and specs.

Anyway, takes fairly good photos.

Landscape:







Good macro:






And even using when using the zoom:


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 15, 2014)

Great pics, *Hoops*! Wow. I love the contrast in colours on the landscape. Are you using a filter on that?

pH


----------



## The Ace (Oct 16, 2014)

The big boys here are Fujifilm, but if you go for an AA battery powered model, look at Lithium batteries, or the highest-capacity rechargeables you can afford, and don't even consider a model without a viewfinder.

If you can track one down, the Fujifilm  SL 300, with its viewfinder, 30x zoom, manual controls, and rechargeable battery will be pretty close to perfect for you.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 16, 2014)

Phyrebrat said:


> Great pics, *Hoops*! Wow. I love the contrast in colours on the landscape. Are you using a filter on that?
> 
> pH



Thanks Phy! And no, no filter. Just a great moody-clouds-with-sunny-spells day, and a little bit of editing in Photobucket afterwards.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 16, 2014)

Oops, also, agree with what Ace says. I bought rechargeable batteries because they just an absolute must. And a viewfinder is great, I use it far more than the screen on the back for much better control over photos. I think most of the Fuji Finepix has one. Trying to remember the version I have...ah! the S8000fd.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/cameras/digital-cameras/bridge-cameras/fujifilm-finepix-s6800-bridge-camera-21270348-pdt.html 

At present it is £90 if you can get one so way under budget.

My best friend and daughter have this one and it takes great pictures. They both prefer having an AA battery camera and little lithium one for spare because they can buy the spare batteries anywhere. My ten year old took this on her first outing with it:


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 17, 2014)

Depending on your budget, you may be able to swing a used, older model dSLR for a much lower price-point than a newer one.  As long as it's in good working order, there shouldn't be any issues.

If you currently have a film SLR, if you get a body compatible w/ your current lenses/peripheries, that can bring costs down too.


----------

